# Bldc



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

I see all these advancements in standard DC controllers and a lot of industrial AC controllers that are on the market now. What about BLDC do you use a standard AC controller with this or is it a unit on its own. If so then when are you guys going to start manufacturing controllers for this market because the really efficient motors out there are water cooled BLDC units and the BLDC controllers from China really suck for the price that they ask.


----------



## veperformance (Aug 17, 2007)

I should have the complete kit available in early 2010 but unfortunately it will not be cheap but much more affordable than acp.If you are interrested i can keep you informed of progress.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

yea keep us up to date.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Jokerzwild said:


> I see all these advancements in standard DC controllers and a lot of industrial AC controllers that are on the market now. What about BLDC do you use a standard AC controller with this or is it a unit on its own. If so then when are you guys going to start manufacturing controllers for this market because the really efficient motors out there are water cooled BLDC units and the BLDC controllers from China really suck for the price that they ask.


Could you post some links of those water cooled BLDC units and controllers?

Thanks


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> Could you post some links of those water cooled BLDC units and controllers?
> 
> Thanks


 I tried to buy 2 from the guy and he told me I needed to buy a minimum of 10 motors. I had a guy at our lighting factory find this guy and I asked for a website and all I got was a excel sheet I turned into us numbers. If you are intrested let me know and I will try a bulk buy again and beg them to let me buy 5.


----------

